# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Salapao/ Salabau

## Enrico

Die Kleine fährt voll drauf ab, ich selbst hab es noch nie probiert. Ich wusste also bis Dato nicht was das sein soll. Oft haben wir überlegt. Sind es Hefeklöse? Nein. Nicht? Die Tage hab ich einfach welche gekauft, und siehe da, Sirida war zufrieden. Jetzt muss ich nur noch finden wie  die Füllung geht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gibt verschiedene Füllungen
Mit  Hackfleisch z.b.
Aber auch mit süssem Zeug drin
Die Thais unterscheiden da zwischen 'kem, und waan'

----------


## wein4tler

Diese Dinger kommen von den Chinesen, dort heißen sie Bao-Zhi und sind mit Faschiertem gefüllt oder süß mit Bohnenpaste.
Sie können auch schwimmend in Öl rausgebacken werden. Da schmecken sie mir besser.

----------

